# What Lights Do Trains Use?



## TechGuru (Sep 2, 2019)

Does anyone know what the main center light on a Union Pacific (probably GE) locomotive is? From observation I am guessing it's a 500 to 2000 watt halogen on a dimmer control.


----------



## Bill Idaho (Sep 2, 2019)

My brother works on locomotives for BNSF in Illinois. He just said either a 32 or74 volt, 200 watt. He didn't remember the actual bulb number (or make). He also said it should be on some data base somewhere on the internet. He goes back to work in a few days, he will look it up.


----------



## Bill Idaho (Sep 2, 2019)

EMD number--whatever that is----is 8156001


----------



## TechGuru (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice.

https://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp200par56_30v.html

http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp350par56_75v.html

Would love 5 of them on top (or 2-3 on front bar) of my 4x4 but how do I get that voltage? lol.


----------



## Robin Dobbie (Sep 7, 2019)

Are you going to get another alternator or two to supply the wattage? You can get voltage boost converters for like $20, but the power has to come from somewhere.


----------



## TechGuru (Sep 8, 2019)

Robin Dobbie said:


> Are you going to get another alternator or two to supply the wattage? You can get voltage boost converters for like $20, but the power has to come from somewhere.



Well 130amp alternator x 14 volts = 1,820 watts minus low beams of 55 x 2 and minus high beams of 65 x 2 = 1,580 and not sure what it takes to run the vehicle, main power consumers for running would be just the fuel pump and the a/c blower (condenser fan is belt driven). 

I'd never want to exceed 1000 watts and I'm sure it does not take more than 580 to run the vehicle. 

But anyway, I'm thinking of just going with 4 130W H3 lights.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 8, 2019)

The nose light isn't the most powerful light on an engine, it is instead the "Mars light" spotlight, which I've seen in action but have since been unable to get anymore information on. Not that it matters to we flashaholics, since we have both [previously] HIDs and [currently] LED throwers..


----------



## Bill Idaho (Sep 9, 2019)

Again, according to my brother who works on locomotives for a living (and apparently is ranked somewhere around #3 in the US in regards to model railroading, but I digress....) he says the MARS light is merely another headlight set up to 'rotate" (or oscillate) in a figure-eight pattern. Same bulb as the main headlight.


----------



## -Virgil- (Sep 26, 2019)

Bah, who wants to suss around with glowing filaments? We're in the 21st century and we can have *this* instead!


----------



## TechGuru (Sep 28, 2019)

-Virgil- said:


> Bah, who wants to suss around with glowing filaments? We're in the 21st century and we can have *this* instead!



"Nominal LED Color Temperature 5000 K"

That's why.


----------

